# Neat trick to make more on minimum fare rides.



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.

so what he does is this: 
as soon as he picks up the passenger , he asks where that person is going and if its a minimum fare he asks if it is ok for him not to start the ride on the app and just charge for cancellation at the end of it.
If passenger agrees he basically collects the $4 net to him instead of $2.40 after ubers cut from a minimum fare ride.
Risks?? well , i guess driver can claim he forgot to start the trip if he gets into an accident since the app is on and he is on an active call.

Let me hear what everyone's thinks of this trick ?

Uber On


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

toi said:


> As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
> Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.
> 
> so what he does is this:
> ...


Wouldn't work here. Minimum trip is $5.10 to pax. I get $3.20. Cancel is $6. I get $4.80. So pax wouldn't do it. And why would they anyway?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

To much risk for too little gain and it can subject anyone to immediate and permanent deactivation.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

There might also be an insurance question if you got into an accident but had never started the ride. This seems penny-wise and pound foolish.

In my market, it would also cost the passenger $1 more.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Super stupid.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Some nights, if I followed this technique, I would have 15 requests accepted, 11 cancellations and maybe only 4 Trips. Not sure how long that could go on for.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

That is why i said" i cant approve of this method"
But the rates are soo low i dont blame anyone trying to make ends meet with what have to work with .


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

toi said:


> That is why i said" i cant approve of this method"
> But the rates are soo low i dont blame anyone trying to make ends meet with what have to work with .


Yup...understood. Maybe Uber can use this for their next Radio Spot under "More Uber Driver Stories"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, that's just too much work for 80 cents or a dollar.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well "gaming the system" seems like it's the only way some of the uber drivers can survive. Morally questionable perhaps, but then again if uber raised their rates and realized that lyft is not going away well maybe that'll cut down on some those questionable tactics that uber drivers use.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

toi said:


> As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
> Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.
> 
> so what he does is this:
> ...


I'm impressed with the idea. Boston has $10 cancellation fee so wouldn't work for us.

I wish there was a to get address without Pax knowing. That way you could run this whole scenario without the Pax knowing.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

toi said:


> As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
> Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.
> 
> so what he does is this:
> ...


This will surely get you deactivated. The liability implications are serious. NEVER allow a rider without the app engaged, you're not covered if it's not engaged.


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Here in LA, if you are gaming the primetime guarantee, it can be advantageous to leave your app in "arrived" status and give the pax the full ride without beginning the trip. 

After you drop them off, leave it still in arrived status, waiting to begin the trip. Then park your car and read a book for thirty minutes, and whenever you feel like it, begin the trip and end it immediately, charging the pax the minimum fare. Chances are they'll be getting a discount. Think they'll complain about that? The first time I did this was on accident due to a network issue. But then it occurred to me that less rides equals more money when you are playing the guarantee, and the best way to keep yourself online without getting more rides is to leave it in that "arriving to pick up mode". 

I know if you abused it you'd get caught and deactivated, but Uber is so understaffed I'd be surprised if they paid any attention to it as long as the duration for a given ride stayed under an hour.

All I can say is I've gotten away with it here and there the past two weeks now. Even enjoyed an hour seated at guisados in driver mode. Haha!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

toi said:


> As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
> Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.
> 
> so what he does is this:
> ...


For four damn dollars?? Jerking the guarantee. The habits behind the science of beating a jerkoff like Travis at his own game are going to create the mythe of the Uber driver in the same way there exists the myth of the taxi driver. Some of it will be true or was true once, but once you have the label, good luck getting it.

Such schemes strike me as understandable in a very short sided sense. I understand what is driving it. Not a good idea if you want to do it beyond a hobby or the life of your current car.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> Here in LA, if you are gaming the primetime guarantee, it can be advantageous to leave your app in "arrived" status and give the pax the full ride without beginning the trip.
> 
> After you drop them off, leave it still in arrived status, waiting to begin the trip. Then park your car and read a book for thirty minutes, and whenever you feel like it, begin the trip and end it immediately, charging the pax the minimum fare. Chances are they'll be getting a discount. Think they'll complain about that? The first time I did this was on accident due to a network issue. But then it occurred to me that less rides equals more money when you are playing the guarantee, and the best way to keep yourself online without getting more rides is to leave it in that "arriving to pick up mode".
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, nice job. Plus you did have the app on, so I'm guessing you would be covered insurance wise. Much better than the previous "end the trip and then drive Pax".

You could even do the above, but then start the trip when you arrive at final destination. The pay per minute is so low, you can sit for 30 minutes and only charge the pax $6. Although your plan has the advantage of "I just never realized I didn't start the trip." Plausible deniability!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> There might also be an insurance question if you got into an accident but had never started the ride. This seems penny-wise and pound foolish.
> 
> In my market, it would also cost the passenger $1 more.


Smart thinking. Also, if you hit arrive, but cancel 1 mile away,someone will notice


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> This will surely get you deactivated. The liability implications are serious. NEVER allow a rider without the app engaged, you're not covered if it's not engaged.


You are a ******.
Remind him to refuse tips too, travis' floor mat


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I'm impressed, nice job. Plus you did have the app on, so I'm guessing you would be covered insurance wise. Much better than the previous "end the trip and then drive Pax".
> 
> You could even do the above, but then start the trip when you arrive at final destination. The pay per minute is so low, you can sit for 30 minutes and only charge the pax $6. Although your plan has the advantage of "I just never realized I didn't start the trip." Plausible deniability!


Yes! I actually did that last night. Drove a guy 25 minutes without beginning the trip, then dropped him off at about 2:45 am. I realized accepting another ride before three would effectively cost me a dollar, because Uber would be subtracting one additional safe ride free from my total gross, so I just ran the trip for a discounted 15 minutes going the opposite way and ended it at 3 sharp.

Of course, I never want to charge passengers more than what they would have paid, so gotta be careful with that.

I won't be surprised if this monkey business gets me deactivated, but I think I may need that extra nudge to finally get a real job! Uber is an addiction, huh?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

toi said:


> As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
> Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.
> 
> so what he does is this:
> ...


Did you also tell you're friend that he's incredibly idiotic? Find a new friend asap!


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope all you people trying to cheat the system get canned. Why do you think things get ruined for the rest of us? Its the scammers and cheaters always out to beat the system.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MrHollick said:


> I hope all you people trying to cheat the system get canned. Why do you think things get ruined for the rest of us? Its the scammers and cheaters always out to beat the system.


I appreciate what you are saying and have found a place and way I can do this without compromising my integrity BUT I also don't judge and have done a few underhanded things myself when I was getting started and didn't understand how Uber was going to give me the broom stick. Bottom line, don't judge till you've been royally screwed over and cheated by Uber. Some folks react to that by cheating back, it's the American way! Uber has done nothing to earn or keep it's drivers loyalty or trust. They lie, mislead or cheat their drivers on a regular basis so I can understand why some drivers get revenge or become bitter.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

L


Bigg Will said:


> Here in LA, if you are gaming the primetime guarantee, it can be advantageous to leave your app in "arrived" status and give the pax the full ride without beginning the trip.
> 
> After you drop them off, leave it still in arrived status, waiting to begin the trip. Then park your car and read a book for thirty minutes, and whenever you feel like it, begin the trip and end it immediately, charging the pax the minimum fare. Chances are they'll be getting a discount. Think they'll complain about that? The first time I did this was on accident due to a network issue. But then it occurred to me that less rides equals more money when you are playing the guarantee, and the best way to keep yourself online without getting more rides is to leave it in that "arriving to pick up mode".
> 
> ...


Wooooow now this was smart damn wish I thought about this when was on guarntee


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Just wondering if Travis actually appreciates all of the "gaming" since he is the $40 Billion "gaming" King.._(finger pointed to temple while saying hmmmmm)._


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

It's always funny to see people admit they are ok with committing fraud. What's even funnier are the people who support them.

So let me get this straight.....

He stays in waiting for passenger mode. Then drives to the destination. Cancels the trip. Collets on the ride. And he thinks Uber, who tracks every movement your vehicle makes, won't catch on?

Brilliant. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I myself would do something different since in my area there is no garuntees out here. when it surges especially at 2x or more, you start the ride immediately once you have arrived... especially if u have already texted the pax as to where they are and etc. Why should you have to wait 5 mins + on a pax when its surging. I'm starting that damn ride right away. If customer takes too long then thats their problem. thats what taxis do and also Lyft does it when you tap arrive on the app it starts the ride 3 mins after tapping if you are stationary or starts right away if you start moving. It would also be nice if Uber would put on a timer once you have "arrived" so you an track how long you have been waiting so you know when you can cancel. If a pax puts the pin in wrong spot and I have to drive farther or more to go get them then I'm starting trip as well. Also if you have to drop off a pax in a country club or apt complex and have all these weird streets and etc to go through then you end the ride once you are back at the gate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> I myself would do something different since in my area there is no garuntees out here. when it surges especially at 2x or more, you start the ride immediately once you have arrived... especially if u have already texted the pax as to where they are and etc. Why should you have to wait 5 mins + on a pax when its surging. I'm starting that damn ride right away. If customer takes too long then thats their problem. thats what taxis do and also Lyft does it when you tap arrive on the app it starts the ride 3 mins after tapping if you are stationary or starts right away if you start moving. It would also be nice if Uber would put on a timer once you have "arrived" so you an track how long you have been waiting so you know when you can cancel. If a pax puts the pin in wrong spot and I have to drive farther or more to go get them then I'm starting trip as well. Also if you have to drop off a pax in a country club or apt complex and have all these weird streets and etc to go through then you end the ride once you are back at the gate.


Yeah, we will see how well that works for you. I'm guessing you are going to get slammed on ratings soon enough.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah, we will see how well that works for you. I'm guessing you are going to get slammed on ratings soon enough.


All it takes is one rider to complain and that will probably be a permanent deactivation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> All it takes is one rider to complain and that will probably be a permanent deactivation.


Actually it must take a couple of complaints. They correct the fare and issue a warning the first time at least. Had it happen once where a pax complained that I did so when in fact what had happened was I started the trip once they got in the car and then they asked me to wait for another person. I got a nastygram which I protested but of course the CSR wasn't in the least bit interested.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Actually it must take a couple of complaints. They correct the fare and issue a warning the first time at least. Had it happen once where a pax complained that I did so when in fact what had happened was I started the trip once they got in the car and then they asked me to wait for another person. I got a nastygram which I protested but of course the CSR wasn't in the least bit interested.


I got one of those once and I told them the same thing I told the passenger....

Once you occupy my vehicle, you are paying for my service. Anytime up to that, I am free to leave unencumbered.

The modified statement to Uber is....once my vehicle is occupied, and I'm not free to leave unencumbered, the meter starts. That is what you are paying for. This service is not free. Should you like to revisit this issue, I am free to discuss the fate rates that would encourage me to increase my flexibility concerning this, and other related issues.

Of course I do t tell them about the passenger I drove for free because his credit card info wasn't properly entered and he couldn't get a ride to the city from the air port.

A scammer you say? Probably. This 70 something gentleman was probably one tech savvy senior citizen gaming the system. Eh...so what? I was going back to the city anyway. Even the cop that was there said thank you for helping the guy out. We made one stop and dropped him off a few blocks from there. He said thank you and asked how much the fare was. I explained why there was no charge and he wanted to know how much it would have been if the app worked? So I popped it into the riders app and it was about $35.

He gave me $50 and said he appreciated me helping him out in a jam.

Not everyone is out to fvck you over.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> I myself would do something different since in my area there is no garuntees out here. when it surges especially at 2x or more, you start the ride immediately once you have arrived... especially if u have already texted the pax as to where they are and etc. Why should you have to wait 5 mins + on a pax when its surging. I'm starting that damn ride right away. If customer takes too long then thats their problem. thats what taxis do and also Lyft does it when you tap arrive on the app it starts the ride 3 mins after tapping if you are stationary or starts right away if you start moving. It would also be nice if Uber would put on a timer once you have "arrived" so you an track how long you have been waiting so you know when you can cancel. If a pax puts the pin in wrong spot and I have to drive farther or more to go get them then I'm starting trip as well. Also if you have to drop off a pax in a country club or apt complex and have all these weird streets and etc to go through then you end the ride once you are back at the gate.


Uber won't do that lmao..they don't really care if you make money.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I've been thinking of starting the ride upon arrival since Uber has adjusted the cancellation fee to $0.00 no matter how long you have to wait.
I don't know if it's worth the stupid 16¢/minute, or the dinged star, but it might get the pax to shake a leg.


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

WASTE


----------



## John-e (Dec 12, 2015)

I wonder if removing the $5 fee will improve or lesson the cancellations. They are now asking you to wait 10 minutes before canceling. 
I had already waited longer than 10 minutes before, but without a fee. I might be tempted to cut quicker. They are just playing around testing the field. Longer... Less fees... 
Its like they are trying to get people to wait longer vs just to wait the minimum to get the fee. Hello, at least with the fee, I might wait, now, I feel like no word bye bye. 

They say the 10 minutes is not required, so I may do it more often till they warn. Just to show that hey removing the fee does not solve the quick cancellations. heck, it may make it worse. Ok, less complaints from riders, but more from drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

John-e said:


> I wonder if removing the $5 fee will improve or lesson the cancellations. They are now asking you to wait 10 minutes before canceling.
> I had already waited longer than 10 minutes before, but without a fee. I might be tempted to cut quicker. They are just playing around testing the field. Longer... Less fees...
> Its like they are trying to get people to wait longer vs just to wait the minimum to get the fee. Hello, at least with the fee, I might wait, now, I feel like no word bye bye.
> 
> They say the 10 minutes is not required, so I may do it more often till they warn. Just to show that hey removing the fee does not solve the quick cancellations. heck, it may make it worse. Ok, less complaints from riders, but more from drivers.


All I can say is that time is money!

Wait 5 minutes and a few seconds after arrival and then cancel. It's been gone over in numerous posts here why it's a very bad idea to wait longer, both from a financial and ratings stand point. 
If there's no cancellation fee, like there are none in som regions, STOP DRIVING!! It's complete and total contempt for you as a driver to demand that you do something for free. At that point I would simply start the trip as soon as I got there, and let my ratings get slammed till I was deactivated.


----------



## John-e (Dec 12, 2015)

Thats deactivation by force. . . I guess I'm not ready for that. I suppose when they send me that where are you notice, I'll say hey, you don't offer cancellation reimbursement anymore. I'd already noticed they randomly charged it when I was under 5 minutes, and randomly didn't when I was over 5 minutes before, but I guess its now its officially not to be charged


----------



## John-e (Dec 12, 2015)

Its always fun to have them sending you tickler messages that they want you back vs messages of warning that you are on probation . . .


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Life changing money at $4 a pop. This is a testament to the quality of drivers that now work for Uber.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

toi said:


> As i was talking to my uberx-ing friend he told me how he cheats the system to make more.
> Basically although i can't say i approve of this method i don't think anyone can judge a driver for wanting to make a little bit more from minimum length rides with these crappy rates.
> 
> so what he does is this:
> ...


First off, you are committing a tort given that rider is not insured until you hit the start trip button ( and you were to get in an accident where the rider is not covered. If the rider were killed, or died later, oooh, I can't imagine the insurance nightmare ) . So, it most certainly will get you deactivated, eventually UBer will get wise to what you are doing.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

A better trick is to go to creditkarma.com check your credit score they will give you a credit card recommendation one that you will likely qualify for and get that credit card I don't recommend not paying it but since we're gaming systems


----------

